
60 days to NES mini launch. What are your guesses on HW used? - ldom22
https://ldom22.github.io/NES-classic-reminder/
======
ldom22
Given Nintendo has preferred HW for legacy support (i.e. Included older cpu's
on newer gameboys for supporting older games) I am thinking they included the
original nes cpu plus another newer chip for game selection GUI and HDMI up
conversion

